# LCD monitors and "refresh" rates



## caesius (May 9, 2010)

I have a nVidia GeForce 7600 GT. When I install and use the x11/nvidia driver the max refresh rate I can set at 1920x1080 is 50Hz.

When start X windows with the file created by Xorg -configure (which probably loads the nv driver right?) the max refresh rate is 60Hz.

And I may be imagining it but I swear by screen is easier to look at when running nv drivers instead of the proper nvidia ones.

What could be the problem? And what will I miss out on by not running the proper nvidia drivers?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 9, 2010)

Have you tried x11/nvidia-xconfig?


----------

